# Who do i send showreels to?



## The_Controllers (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in London, UK and would like to send some work out, but I'm not sure who I should be sending out demo's to... film studios?


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 6, 2009)

The_Controllers @ Sat Nov 07 said:


> Who do i send showreels to?



*E V E R Y B O D Y*


----------



## nikolas (Nov 6, 2009)

Hem...

It really depends on where you want to work, and the fact that you didn't mention if you're looking for ads, documentaries, telly, games, films, whatever makes it even more hazy. You do mention "film studios", but it shows inexperience I'm afraid.

Showreels won't get you anywhere, unless you already have done something. It's rather hard and you do need to imagine that every day people in every industry get literally hunderds of showreels. So unless you do your homework (Leon mentioned that in his blog) and really find out all the information you need, thus approach the people you are REALLY interested in a way that will make them, at least to give you a chance by reading your e-mail and listening to your music, you don't really stand a chance.

The way in would probably be through people you know. You don't have to know them from childhood, but you could meet people starting out along with you and working together. At a young age, this appears to be the best possible choice. Unless you are extremely talented and can shake yourself above others and pros and battle straight head with everyone else.

Also, there's always the idea to reply to ads. There are a few ads going on about needing composers and although competition is scarey, at least you know they are looking and (probably) will have a listen.

All the best, mate!

EDIT: And there goes Jeff with a single word says pretty much what I wanted to say (but I did analyse it more).


----------



## The_Controllers (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Nick & Jeff

You're right, I am inexperienced (In the networking side of things at least... :D ). The reason I didn't mention what type of media I would like to write for is because I'm leaving my gates open. I would, preferably, stick to films, documentaries and television but wouldn't like to limit myself. I'd love to work at Remote Control as an assistant composer and rising the ranks, or something along lines of that. 

Unfortunately, I have not done anything commercial yet, I've just been in heavy practise mode while currently studying my degree. The reason why I did mention 'Film Studios' is because I get access to Ealing Film Studios and did wonder if I could actually hand-in anything there. I know many aspiring composers/producers/engineers/session musicians, but literally no media composers what so ever! 

So, would you think at my stage trying to create a showreel of work is pointless? Should I target extremely low budget/no budget films etc... and offer (for free of course) my skills to build up a filmography?

Regards

Amour


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 6, 2009)

"would you think at my stage trying to create a showreel of work is pointless?"

Absolutely not - you should ALWAYS have a showreel/demo. And it should get updated regularly.

"Should I target extremely low budget/no budget films etc... and offer (for free of course) my skills to build up a filmography?"

The quick answer is yes. Of course you should try to get paid whenever possible, even if it's a few hundred dollars for a short film. But in the beginning stages if your career, it's all about swallowing your pride, and busting your rear end - usually for free - to get the ever important_ experience_. As for who your target should be, really anyone and everyone, but of course keep in mind that with no experience, the chnaces of you getting a gig scoring even a low-budget film are slim to none at best.

Best of luck.


----------



## The_Controllers (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks :D


----------



## careyford (Nov 11, 2009)

It also helps to go where directors and producers 'hang out'. I was just at a film market in LA for a film I produced. There were hundreds of directors and producers. I only met one composer (other than me since I was disguised as a producer.) He had a showreel and packet and he gave out a lot of copies. In addition to film markets, schools with film or communication programs are good for networking.

In other words, leave the house! See who you can meet and tell what you do. (That last bit was to remind me too. 

Richard


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 11, 2009)

yep, the hang out part is true. there are other ways of course but being in the place where u meet directors/producers etc is the best imo. and dont think youll work with spielberg anytime soon. composer and filmmakers relationship developes over time and with small projects here and there, favors and what not. and in this world you cant ware more than on hat.. U could but if you say u are TV vomposer then u only get those gigs , same as film , web stuff etcetc. of course its not true but sadly thats how a lot of folks think.. alf clausen come to mind on the simpsons movie?  
not that he couldnt do it or they wanted the zimmer sound but the reps (suits) can charge more commission with that excuse. thats a little OT but in my case
anywho.. 


my guess cause u are i the london and there is a small but growing film word over there i suggest going though imdb pro or see the actual movies and at the end of the TV/movie etc they have logos each logo is a company, each company does several TV/films a year so research all the companies that work in the media side in london and send demos. 

some companies will be like "wtf is this?" and others will through it in the pile of several hundred other composers. also look for anyone looking for a cue/song and send the mp3 and maybe theyll like it and want more of that style and meet filmmakers.


----------



## The_Controllers (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help.

What I've started to do is compile the best and most 'different' cues I've practised doing. There are a LOT of film studies students in my university, so I've opened up to start working to bad clips, at least for my sake. 

Since I'm from a record producer..ish background, I've always thought that like the music industry, you can't walk down to EMI, give them your demo and expect it to be heard. However, it seems a bit more open in this side of the industry and in somewhat more likely to get a gig, should you find the right director/[producer!

The only worry I have is getting chained to a speedboat in the wrong direction i.e. doing too many tv gigs and then getting trapped into that section :(

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 12, 2009)

The_Controllers @ 12/11/2009 said:


> The only worry I have is getting chained to a speedboat in the wrong direction i.e. doing too many tv gigs and then getting trapped into that section :(



Let that be your only 'problem'! :wink:


----------



## Ed (Nov 13, 2009)

The_Controllers @ Fri Nov 06 said:


> I'm in London, UK and would like to send some work out, but I'm not sure who I should be sending out demo's to... film studios?



Dont forget to try some networking events. You may get lucky, I did (professionally not the other kind)


----------



## adg21 (Sep 20, 2010)

What is a 'film market' exactly? If it is how you describe, it sounds like the best party in town.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 20, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Fri Nov 06 said:


> *E V E R Y B O D Y*



I am picturing Gary Oldman screaming this, and finding it absurdly entertaining.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2010)

Find where film folks gather around.

Sometimes directors and producers hang out in advertising agencies just doing it to pay bills while working in their own personal projects.
Shooting ads and such. 
Get into that circle and meet them.
Ad agencies parties , forums, friends of friends 
Etc.
That's outside Hollywood or where film is not that developed or just scarse.
Those guy still dream big and have side projects like small films , shorts etc which u could score for.


----------



## The_Controllers (Sep 21, 2010)

gsilbers @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> Find where film folks gather around.
> 
> Those guy still dream big and have side projects like small films , shorts etc which u could score for.



Yes, but usually it's those guys (from experience) that have no quality control on their work. Since I last posted the question, I've done 2 short films, both which never got finished and both we're really really really bad pieces of film. 

Maybe I'm hanging out with the wrong group :D


----------

